# Samurai jack vs afro samurai vs Kyuzo vs the scotsman



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 6, 2007)

*VS*

*VS*

*VS*


All swords are magical

Who takes this?

Im going with my main man kyuzo


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2007)

Jack's feats are a hundred fold greater then anything Afro or Kyuzo are capable of. And he's beaten the Scotsman before.


----------



## Power16 (Oct 6, 2007)

i dn't remember anything about the Scotsman but i see this boiling down too Jack and Kyuzo(brings back memory Samurai 7 was awesome too bad about him).


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Oct 6, 2007)

could someone post feats or video's or something about Kyuzo and the scotsman?


----------



## Tash (Oct 6, 2007)

The scotsman is basically Jacks equal, right down to them both using mystic swords, they fought in a stalemate for days.


----------



## Vicious (Oct 6, 2007)

Man Kyuzo was badass, but i dont think he can handle jack.


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2007)

Both Kyuzo and Afro are not close to being into Jack or Scot's leagues.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 6, 2007)

whatever white

kyuzo soloed giant mechs and reflected lasers


----------



## Vicious (Oct 6, 2007)

Kyuzo 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0btQXN2w5k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tash (Oct 6, 2007)

Except Jack solos mechs per episode. Most of them packing machine guns.


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2007)

Jack has soloed future tech armies.


----------



## Vicious (Oct 6, 2007)

Same with Kyuzo, he fought futuristic mechas with lasers, etc..


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2007)

No, that was just episode one of the first season.


----------



## Tash (Oct 6, 2007)

Has he ever done that feat with anything but lasers? What about gunfire?


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2007)

Lasers, gunfire, had a 700 ton Sumo fall on him, has superhuman leg strength, cut through Assassin's with Aku's essence who were armored with adamantium.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 6, 2007)

Afromkills them all with his R rating.


----------



## Tash (Oct 6, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Lasers, gunfire, had a 700 ton Sumo fall on him, has superhuman leg strength, cut through Assassin's with Aku's essence who were armored with adamantium.



I was asking about Kyuzo, I know what Jack is capable of.


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2007)

I know little of Kyuzo.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 6, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> I know little of Kyuzo.



Really i wouldn't have guessed [/sarcasm]


----------



## Red (Oct 6, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> _*had a 700 ton Sumo fall on him*_, has superhuman leg strength, _*cut through Assassin's with Aku's essence who were armored with adamantium.*_


Silly billy haven't we been through this already.

Adamantuim jackverse =/= adamantuim wolevrine. Dues ex machina doesn't count as a feat and the sumo wrestler wasn't 700 hundred tons.

Machine gun dodging is an awesome feat though. But afro samurai cut a bullet in half which pwns that.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 6, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> Silly billy haven't we been through this already.
> 
> Adamantuim jackverse =/= adamantuim wolevrine. Dues ex machina doesn't count as a feat and the sumo wrestler wasn't 700 hundred tons.
> 
> Machine gun dodging is an awesome feat though. But afro samurai cut a bullet in half which pwns that.



actually jack adamantium does = wolverine adamantium


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2007)

Not according to the series. 

And since when was the 700 ton Sumo disproven?


----------



## Red (Oct 6, 2007)

Gecko4lif said:


> actually jack adamantium does = wolverine adamantium


You do realize adamantuim is an umbrella term that refers to very hard substances ranging from diamond to  Very hard rocks. Unless it is specifically stated which it isn't, I have that particular episode right now on my HD, then it's not the adamantium we know in the x-men verse.



The White Fang said:


> Not according to the series.
> 
> And since when was the 700 ton Sumo disproven?



Where was it stated it was 700 tons?


----------



## Tash (Oct 6, 2007)

DEM is how a majority of characters in actions series get powerups, why would it not be feat?


----------



## Power16 (Oct 6, 2007)

Again with Jack hate... Jack and Scotsman battle it off till one of them wins.


----------



## Red (Oct 6, 2007)

Swajio said:


> DEM is how a majority of characters in actions series get powerups, why would it not be feat?


Going by a case by case inspection, the power was granted by the gods for that occasion therefore it isn't a feat. I'll eat my own words when he replicates  it again, but until then it's a one time only ordeal therefore not a feat.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 6, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> Going by a case by case inspection, the power was granted by the gods for that occasion therefore it isn't a feat. I'll eat my own words when he replicates  it again, but until then it's a one time only ordeal therefore not a feat.



Has he been unable to cut anything since?


----------



## Red (Oct 6, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Has he been unable to cut anything since?



Thats a no limits fallacy. Uncle,beat,etc

If he cuts adamantium again then I'll accept it as a feat.


----------



## Power16 (Oct 6, 2007)

Man i need to get my hands on some episodes.... Was he faced with Adamantium again?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 6, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> Thats a no limits fallacy. Uncle,beat,etc
> 
> If he cuts adamantium again then I'll accept it as a feat.



they say there making the next season but it has been a long ass time


----------



## Red (Oct 6, 2007)

Power16 said:


> Man i need to get my hands on some episodes.... Was he faced with Adamantium again?



Jack and the ultra bots I think episode 5 of season 2 or three



Gecko4lif said:


> they say there making the next season but it has been a long ass time


Cartoon network lies wheres my Batman:TAS series


----------



## Tash (Oct 6, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> Going by a case by case inspection, the power was granted by the gods for that occasion therefore it isn't a feat. I'll eat my own words when he replicates  it again, but until then it's a one time only ordeal therefore not a feat.



OK so can you come up with a reason why he wouldn't be able to do it again? It doesn't matter how the power came about, but the fact that he has that power at his disposal to use.


----------



## Red (Oct 6, 2007)

Swajio said:


> OK so can you come up with a reason why he wouldn't be able to do it again? It doesn't matter how the power came about, but the fact that he has that power at his disposal to use.



You're assuming he has the power at his disposal just because he did it once? For all we know it's a one time thing, until he replicates the action and verifies he can repeat it then it's a feat. Until then it's a one time thing.

actions have to be done more than once before it can be acknowledged as a feat. Take you're argument to the CBR forums and they'll rip you apart while echoing the same thing I'm saying here.


----------



## Tash (Oct 6, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> You're assuming he has the power at his disposal just because he did it once? For all we know it's a one time thing, until he replicates the action and verifies he can repeat it then it's a feat. Until then it's a one time thing.
> 
> actions have to be done more than once before it can be acknowledged as a feat. Take you're argument to the CBR forums and they'll rip you apart while echoing the same thing I'm saying here.



He only needed to use it once though. He has never encountered anything else that would require extra help since then though. It's not like he did it once, and later in the series was unable to cut weaker material. It was never contradicted so it can be accepted as fact, unless there is a scenario later in the series when Jack was unable to cut weaker material that I'm overlooking.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 6, 2007)

jack's sword can cut all materail
it just matters gow much force he has


----------



## Red (Oct 6, 2007)

Swajio said:


> He only needed to use it once though. He has never encountered anything else that would require extra help since then though. It's not like he did it once, and later in the series was unable to cut weaker material. It was never contradicted so it can be accepted as fact, unless there is a scenario later in the series when Jack was unable to cut weaker material that I'm overlooking.



He has done it once. Unless a similar scenario presents it's self then you can't assume he'd be able to do it again.

Look at all the DEM's in shounen. No one contests their reliability because it has happened more the once.

Ichigo calling out his hollow, Naruto his kyuubi, Summons, Gutts dog form, inuyashas demon form etc. it has happened more than once thats why they're viable. Jacks action is not.


----------



## Sylar (Oct 6, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> He has done it once. Unless a similar scenario presents it's self then you can't assume he'd be able to do it again.
> 
> Look at all the DEM's in shounen. No one contests their reliability because it has happened more the once.
> 
> Ichigo calling out his hollow, Naruto his kyuubi, Summons, Gutts dog form, inuyashas demon form etc. it has happened more than once thats why they're viable. Jacks action is not.



Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence.

Since that incident Jack has never been unable to cut anything thrown at him.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 6, 2007)

except scotsmens sword.....


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2007)

Scotman's sword is a cosmic artifict like Jack's, I think.


----------



## Red (Oct 7, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence.
> 
> Since that incident Jack has never been unable to cut anything thrown at him.



Absence of evidence? Basically you're making a faith call. 

"There is no evidence that supports my claim but I believe he can do until proven other wise."

If he does it again it's a feat. if he can't it's a one time thing, or jack is a broken character and none of his so called feats, except for the mad stamina, skill and machine gun dodge, can be taken seriously.


----------



## WILD CARD (Oct 7, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> Silly billy haven't we been through this already.
> 
> Adamantuim jackverse =/= adamantuim wolevrine. Dues ex machina doesn't count as a feat and the sumo wrestler wasn't 700 hundred tons.



I think the 700 ton sumo thing came from the episode Jack and the Smackback, try watching it I also kinda forgot. 



> Machine gun dodging is an awesome feat though. But afro samurai cut a bullet in half which pwns that



In the episode Jack vs. the Scotsman, he was able to deflect every single bullet from a bounty hunters machine gun at point blank range, he never once got wounded by a bullet. Oh, and he was shown cutting an arrow in half from the three blind archers.



Eiris said:


> Kyuzo
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0btQXN2w5k[/YOUTUBE]


Unconvinced.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmYOoVl2ORY[/YOUTUBE]
BTW this was a shortened version of the fight, the entire fight was around 10-15 minutes long, and this is also only the 3rd episode of the series.

I bet even the Scotsman would defeat Kyuzo. The Scotsman is meant to be Jack's equal but it was shown that Jack will eventually become stronger than the Scotsman maybe he already is stronger.


----------



## Red (Oct 7, 2007)

WILD CARD said:


> I think the 700 ton sumo thing came from the episode Jack and the Smackback, try watching it I also kinda forgot.


I thought it was from the time he was captured and forced to fight in tournaments. he did survive it but it was never stated to be 700 tons.




> In the episode Jack vs. the Scotsman, he was able to deflect every single bullet from a bounty hunters machine gun at point blank range, he never once got wounded by a bullet. Oh, and he was shown cutting an arrow in half from the three blind archers.


 I concede the point blank range, but the dexterity required in cutting a moving bullet in half is more than that of an arrow.


----------



## WILD CARD (Oct 7, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> I thought it was from the time he was captured and forced to fight in tournaments. he did survive it but it was never stated to be 700 tons.
> 
> 
> I concede the point blank range, but the dexterity required in cutting a moving bullet in half is more than that of an arrow.



Exactly, the sumo in the dome of doom. Try watching again, I think it is when the announcer talks about the Sumo.

Oh and I just pointed that out to tell you that Jack can also cut slim objects in half as well, but anyway I guess your point was to prove that Afro samurai can deflect bullets, but can he take what Samurai Jack has deflected, dodged and survived.


----------



## Tash (Oct 7, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> He has done it once. Unless a similar scenario presents it's self then you can't assume he'd be able to do it again.
> 
> Look at all the DEM's in shounen. No one contests their reliability because it has happened more the once.
> 
> Ichigo calling out his hollow, Naruto his kyuubi, Summons, Gutts dog form, inuyashas demon form etc. it has happened more than once thats why they're viable. Jacks action is not.



All the examples have been needed more than once though. Jack has never encountered something he would need that power to cut since the event in question. Ichigo needed his hollow a lot, Naruto needed Kyuubi a lot, and Inuyasha needed his demon form a lot, Jack doesn't need to spam that type of power. And in the OBD don't we assume that a character has full use, 100% of thier abilities, unless the OP states differently? I think the the situation that your applying that rule to deals with a character only being able to use an ability under certain circumstances, there were no specific circumstances in the instance where Jack cut the robots, it's not like he needed the moons to a line or something.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 7, 2007)

Not really. We generally use the middle road when ti comes to characters. Otherwise you have bullshit like Spiderman being a true bullet timer, Black Panther holding class 100's, Sasuke being able to do X amount of things at the speed of cound and so on.


----------



## Tash (Oct 7, 2007)

I was referring to the success rate of attacks, if an attack has a probability of success in the series in the OBD it works 100% all the time right?


----------



## Red (Oct 7, 2007)

Swajio said:


> All the examples have been needed more than once though. Jack has never encountered something he would need that power to cut since the event in question. Ichigo needed his hollow a lot, Naruto needed Kyuubi a lot, and Inuyasha needed his demon form a lot, Jack doesn't need to spam that type of power. And in the OBD don't we assume that a character has full use, 100% of thier abilities, unless the OP states differently? I think the the situation that your applying that rule to deals with a character only being able to use an ability under certain circumstances, there were no specific circumstances in the instance where Jack cut the robots, it's not like he needed the moons to a line or something.



It was under specific circumstance. He _prayed _and the gods gave him power. 

And yes we assume that he uses 100% of his abilities. But since he hasn't done it more than once we aren't even sure if it's one of his standard attacks or if it's a one time glitch.

And I know for sure it is a one time  power up. Wanna know why? In the episode where he had his hand encased in an unbreakable bubble while trying to retrieve a fairy his sword could not penetrate it. 

There are three ways to explain away why he couldn't penetrate the bubble:

One is to admit that adamantium isn't the strongest substance in their verse there by striking that feat out.

Another is to accept the strength is a one time thing, which also strikes out the feat.

The last is to accept the magic bubble has superior powers to the omnipotents that created the sword and gave jack the power to cut the adamantuim which undermines the argument that jack's sword is an ultimate weapon.

The last one is the least likely.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Oct 7, 2007)

I think that afro takes this fight, he really can't die(apparently) just check his fight with justice.

Click Here


----------



## Tash (Oct 7, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> It was under specific circumstance. He _prayed _and the gods gave him power.
> 
> And yes we assume that he uses 100% of his abilities. But since he hasn't done it more than once we aren't even sure if it's one of his standard attacks or if it's a one time glitch.
> 
> ...



Him praying really isn't too specific though, it's about as specific as handseals in Naruto, or Kido incantations in Bleach. As for the adamantium argument, I never claimed nor do I believe it to be equal to Marvel adamantium, But it is still stronger than the normal metal that Jackslices through on a daily basis, the bubble was made from an unexplained magical substance we don't know the origins of it so comparing it to the omni-potents who created the sword is null. BTW did the fairy episode happen pre or post cutting adamantium?


----------



## Red (Oct 7, 2007)

Swajio said:


> Him praying really isn't too specific though, it's about as specific as handseals in Naruto, or Kido incantations in Bleach. As for the adamantium argument, I never claimed nor do I believe it to be equal to Marvel adamantium, But it is still stronger than the normal metal that Jackslices through on a daily basis, the bubble was made from an unexplained magical substance we don't know the origins of it so comparing it to the omni-potents who created the sword is null. BTW did the fairy episode happen pre or post cutting adamantium?



What sort of magic can nullify the creation of omni-potent beings?

I do see your point regarding whether it was post or pre cutting. I have no Idea, I'll check on that. But if it was post cutting it pretty much nullifies the cutting feat.

And concerning the comparison between prayer and handseals, the prayer prompted the intervention of the gods, hand seals don't with the exception of summons.


----------



## Tash (Oct 7, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> What sort of magic can nullify the creation of omni-potent beings?
> 
> I do see your point regarding whether it was post or pre cutting. I have no Idea, I'll check on that. But if it was post cutting it pretty much nullifies the cutting feat.
> 
> And concerning the comparison between prayer and handseals, the prayer prompted the intervention of the gods, hand seals don't with the exception of summons.



Magic created by other omni potent beings? And even if it happened post, it doesn't disqualify anything, as we have no idea what that magic orb was made of. And it really is quite akin to summoning, any fight involving Naruto summoning in the OBD it's assumed Gamabunta will follow Naruto's orders even though he does not do so in the series, due to the rule I stated above. Therefore since Samurai Jack has called upon the aid of the gods before, it's assumed they will comply again.


----------



## Red (Oct 7, 2007)

Swajio said:


> Magic created by other omni potent beings?


 the dragon samuria jack raped wasn't even minions of set level.



> And it really is quite akin to summoning, any fight involving Naruto summoning in the OBD it's assumed Gamabunta will follow Naruto's orders even though he does not do so in the series, due to the rule I stated above. Therefore since Samurai Jack has called upon the aid of the gods before, it's assumed they will comply again.


Thats an assumption on your part, naruto did summon and won the right to order him, and that feat was further solidified in the fight with gaara.

But the fact still remains that jack has only showed the feat _once _. he didn't even beat that morpheus dude, if it's not a one time thing why didn't he call upon the power of the gods in hat fight? Until he uses the prayer  again it's then it's not a feat that can repeated in all situations.


----------



## Fang (Oct 7, 2007)

Naruto had to use the Kyuubi's Chakra both times to summon Gamabunta. Is it safe to assume he can not despite the fact he has already performed this ability twice?


----------



## Tash (Oct 7, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> the dragon samuria jack raped wasn't even minions of set level.
> 
> 
> Thats an assumption on your part, naruto did summon and won the right to order him, and that feat was further solidified in the fight with gaara.
> ...



What does that have to do with the Orb that the fairy was trapped in? And while Naruto summoned him, Gamabunta was far from obedient, it's not an assumption, he only helped Naruto in the Gaara fight due to Gaara endangering his son. The reason why he doesn't use it could be the same reason why most characters don't use their abilities to thier fullest, PIS. If he went around effortlessly destroying every opponent he faced it wouldn't be much of a story would it?


----------

